#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Кто в иероглифах разбирается, подскажите плиз, о чем это?

## Solar

Повесили в офисе, прямо на входе, а чего значит не говорят... А ведь интересно!)))

----------


## До

По-моему тут написано 物載厚德, предполагаю, что - _мир наполняется великой добродетелью_. Но могу и ошибаться.

ps.「自強不息」和「厚德載物」 вроде это фраза из _Дао де цзин_ - самодисциплина (самосовершенствование) и (в гармонии с) (общественная) добродетель. А у вас только вторая часть.

----------


## Ersh

Наверное я бы перевел - "все вещи исполнены добродетелью"

А полностью - работай над собой без отдыха, и все вещи исполнятся добродетелью

----------

